# Trimming "Christmas" from trees stirs debate



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/usatoday/200512 ... tirsdebate

What do you guys think? I think it's idiotic and just people trying to suck all the joy out of life because they're morons. But maybe that's just me... :wink:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

enngirl5 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/usatoday/20051201/ts_usatoday/trimmingchristmasfromtreesstirsdebate
> 
> What do you guys think? I think it's idiotic and just people trying to suck all the joy out of life because they're morons. But maybe that's just me... :wink:


I couldn't agree more. I think people who think up these idiotic amendments to appease all the precious little minority groups should be taken out to a swamp and shot. I mean, should we start calling "Stars of David", "Stars of Everyone"?

It is Christmas time. If you're not Christian, then don't [email protected]#$ing celebarate it if you don't want to. Whiney idiots.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Ridiculous!! What about our rights to celebrate "CHRISTmas"?? Is it not as important as their right to _not_ celebrate Christmas???Whatever. It's so stupid, argghhhh,blood pressure.......OK, I'm ok now.

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone!!!!

(I wonder what part bothers them the most? Peace on Earth or Goodwill towards men??)


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

SillyPutty said:


> Whatever. It's so stupid, argghhhh,blood pressure.......OK, I'm ok now.


That's funny. It makes my blood pressure rise too. I've been snapping at people ever since i read that. :lol:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Im not that pissed about the whole name thing. Im more pissed that the tree (yea yea its factory farmed like that makes it any less wasteful) and the millions of other trees have to be sacrificed. My family hasnt killed any trees during the holidays. Ohh yes, we do decorate a tree every year, but we buy them potted from nurseries(funny that this is the cheeper method) and when they get too big we plant them and buy new ones. They are just as lovely, in fact, even more lovely than the killed ones, because they stay green and the energy it produces is positive because its happy and alive. I celebrate the holidays in the traditional way, christmas is actually not that old, and a corruption of the pagan holiday called Yule. Just like Halloween is a corruption of Samhain.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well I have a fake tree because I'm allergic. But it is something to consider. Decorating a live one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

SLEEPINGBEAUTY - thanks for the reminder to use a potted tree. I LOVE Christmas trees, I love the smell, I love crushing the fallen, dried needles and smelling them when I find a few I missed months after Christmas, I love sitting in the dark with only the Christmas tree lights on and the odour in the air. YUMM.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Sebastian, 


> I couldn't agree more. I think people who think up these idiotic amendments to appease all the precious little minority groups should be taken out to a swamp and shot. I mean, should we start calling "Stars of David", "Stars of Everyone"?


Totally. I totally agree with you man. I cant take it. On one of the online porphyria groups, the man who is moderating it began asking people not to tell others on the forum that they are "praying for them". Things immediately began erupting on the site. Its forcing a belief ( in a "lack of a God" as Martin would say). The flip side of this coin would be a Christian moderating the group, forcing everyone to include prayer. Ultimately, tolerance just means allowing all to express freely. Even using the word "CHRISTmas". And when they want, using the word "Xmas" as well.

Sleepy, I think its a good idea to keep the tree potted too. You get much more benefit from the tree, including clean, oxygenated air, and it isnt as wasteful, although its not exactly wasteful to kill the tree either when its a farmed one. Old forest is something that takes years to grow, and decades to replace. But the beauty of a farmed tree is that it will be replaced next year, in the same spot. Likewise, the beauty of nature is that you cant really "kill" the tree - when it dies, it decays and becomes soil again, which eventually will feed, and become, another tree. Thomas Aquinas taught that all living things contained a soul - man, animals, and plants, and that their souls followed that hierarchy. I dont think too many Christians know of this.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

the most wasteful part is the land that is used usually was land that had old growth forests. there is a huge christmas tree farm here in kona where i live, and they bulldozed hundreds of acres of extremely rare rainforest to make room for an, excuse my french, SILLYBILLY christmas tree farm. these acts of thoughtlessness and greed are the reason sleepingbeauty's piss boils up to her neck. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

For every Christmas tree you don't use, I'm going to use two.

:lol: Joke.

Love the smell of them, can't stand fake ones...or fake anything actually.

It would be nice if we had a potted one though.


----------

